
Picture of the Day: The Heaviest Black Hole Ever Recorded - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/picture-of-the-day-the-heaviest-black-hole-ever-recorded/69572/
======
shawndumas
The picture of the day is not a picture today.

